# Art Yarn! Art Yarn!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I made fun and crazy art yarn! :bouncy:

(And it was okay that it was all uneven and slubby and weird because it was supposed to be.) 

I just had to laugh all weekend because we were learning how to do things you learn not to do as a beginner!

The first yarn is some merino thick-and-thin plied with a dark blue superwash single I had on the bobbin. I pushed up all the thick sections to make bobbles. Wheee! I plied that skein in between other topics, and when I showed the instructor later, she was at a loss as to when I did it! I'm sneaky! :teehee: 

The second skein is my first ever boucle! It's a bright green superwash, plied onto some perl cotton, with a regular ol' bright green sewing thread as the ply that makes everything stay put.  Boucle takes FOREVER. No one ever told me this!

My favorite part was the corespinning and art batts, though. That was so much fun! We used a drum carder to make the art batts, of course, and I learned there is a proper way to make a bat. (Never knew, just assumed things got thrown in willy-nilly!) I made batts with wool and mohair and scraps of eyelash yarn and sari silk and three batts even had some yarn scraps left over from Shazza's socks and my SIL's Christmas sweater! It was all just too cool and a little much to take in.

So then we started core spinning. I'd heard of it, noticed the rest of you spinning savants mentioning it from time to time, but I never knew just how magical, how awesome, how fun core spinning is!

I made five skeins. Five beautiful skeins. Four of them I auto-wrapped with sparkly thread. They all consisted of varying amounts of wool, mohair, and yarn scraps, all spun around a 100% wool weaving yarn. I actually left most of the mohair just in locks for the last two (the two that look most alike) and let the locks spin onto the rest of the yarn as shiny gorgeous little bright-colored tufts. 

Now I have no idea what all this yarn wants to be. Ideas?

Of course, Thursday night, I realized I was still using a crochet hook instead of an orifice hook, as I lost or possibly never had a proper orifice hook for this wheel, so I made one. I like how it turned out.  I may make more in the future. I know my mom wants one with a blue bead.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh! I like the purples.

I know how fun it is to spin these types of yarns. 
For the life of me I have never been able to really find a project that shows them off well. :shrug:

Mine mostly sit in the cupboard and I LOOK at them. :teehee:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Those are sooo pretty! and sooo much fun to make!

I had a customer that bought some of my yarn , wove it into a panel, then made a nice long handled purse out of it. I didn't have my phone charged up or I would have taken a pic. It turned out really funky looking and original. The yarn was kind of like your gorgeous pink/purple skeins.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Those are so so pretty...wall hangings so you can see em all the time? GAM, please tell me your cupboard has glass doors 

There's a gal in the fiber club I found that makes slippers and purses at least out of her art yarn. She brought in a HEAVY pair of slippers that looked like Chewbacca's feet (they were awesome and my inner nerd really wants a pair lol).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My spinning group has been using Jacy Bogs(sp) book and each month we try a new yarn technique. On Friday we did art batts to be spun up. Sadly I sat and knit on the KAL socks rather than spin. Some of the spinners in the group are using their art yarn as weft in their weaving projects. They look so nice.

SvenskaFlicka your yarns are wild . I love that batt too and it spun up so nicely too. Great hook too!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Beautiful job! I love to use art yarn in projects- especially simple woven scarves, bags, and now woven hats! Here are a few links that you may enjoy: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/
all of this person's scarves uses art yarn. Do you have a Ravelry account? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoodie-cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/wooldancer/hug
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/coollinda/coil-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/novelty-and-art-yarn-spinners/2355266/1-25#17
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacey-art-yarn-scarf
I am Roman's Road on Ravelry, if you check my favorites, I have lots of art yarn projects/patterns saved. 
On the Saori weaving board, there are lots of beautiful projects using art yarn in the weaving. 
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/weaving-in-the-saori-way/2452685/276-300
In the above thread, there was a contest using saori inspired yarn. (anything goes type)- this lady did spindle boxes, covered cardboard wine box with art yarn weaving- they are super! I have a newsboys style hat made from art yarn with small coils- I love it! was so easy to weave, make and fun to wear.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RomansRoad/newsboy-saori-hat


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to weave material for a purse! That would be awesome! Also it is spring and my old purse is slowly dying.

Thanks or all the links, InHisName. I think I have now added you on Ravelry, and I'll take a look at them later.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wait-- Chewbaca feet slippers? I want some!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww Svenskaflicka, honey you have a few more months until it is spring in Minnesota, even in the Cities. May is about when spring really starts


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Everything is melting, daily highs are above freezing, and I've pretty much quit wearing my heavy winter cat on a daily basis.

Really, I found this winter more pleasant than Nebraska's with the never-ending wind, lol.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But you are in for a storm tonight aren't you? The whole state in under a warning I thought. You will get more snow the temps will be a bit warmer but don't be surprised is you don't see a Robin, or bud, or leaves for a few more months. Wind isn't any fun, even if it is warm out.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, we're getting more snow, possibly. I'm not holding my breath though.

As for buds, all the maple helicopters started flying around here a month ago... In Nebraska we don't see those til early April!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Wait-- Chewbaca feet slippers? I want some!


Yes that would work up great....but then again....I saw a scarf made of amazing yarns like yours, it was gorgeous!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We DID get snow! Probably about three-four inches.

So now I've decided to make a purse with the pink art yarn. Is a silk-cotton blend gonna work for warp, or should I play safe and stick with wool?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful! A purse would be very nice -- I was getting a scone at my favorite little bakery this weekend and the gal behind me had the cutest little felted purse with crazy eyelash trim. I loved it! A scarf would be wonderful too -- a big loose simple knit to show of your lovely yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I should think a silk cotton blended yarn would make a good warp. It would be good and strong.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I was thinking so too. I also have some of that in a magenta-pink-gold colorway that I think would work with that pink yarn pretty well.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

If you really wanted to make your artyarn to pop with color, you could use black warp.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I could... But I only have my rigid heddle loom right now, and I'm a bit afraid it will try to cover my art yarn.

Or maybe I'll have to make a cardboard loom, lol, to get the right number of dents.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you have a 5 dpi heddle? I use that size (or the 7.5)with black warp and chunky art yarn to make the art yarn stand out. (only use rigid heddles here)
sometimes I add a novelty yarn warp, say glittery or eyelash as well.
yikes! Here is something done on an Ashford Sample it loom with black/white-


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I only have a 10-dent heddle right now for my loom, but I may be getting an 8... I still like the idea of using the pink and gold yarn for the warp. It just seems like there would be less distraction and make the bag more homogeneous. I may change my mind, though.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the pink and gold would make a beautiful bag- don't think you could go wrong with your yarn. Looking forward to seeing what you make!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I love the plans for weaving with art yarn! Awesomeness. 

When I only have a little, I like knitting open scarves. Bulkier yarns get done in drop stitch lace (knit 3 rows, knit one row where you loop the yarn twice in each stitch, knit three rows again - only picking up one of the two wraps on the next row). On big needles with about 15 sts you get a nice scarf or head wrap. 

Thinner yarn like the thick and thin silk I just spun, works great in a narrow trapezoid scarf: cast on an odd number of sts, k2, yo, k1 to last st, k. Knit the wrong side. Easy peasy and it makes a neat tilted sort of rectangle.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Svenska,
Those are all beautiful, I especially love the purples!

thanks for Sharing!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh what a difference a three hours drive due north makes! We are under a blizzard warning and it was -20ÂºF this morning. Spring is definitely NO where in sight up here.


HOLY COW ! What part of Minnesota are you in ??? We drove from Fargo to Duluth., thought it was beautiful ! Are you more N than that ??


----------

